# GM's offical thoughts on Trifecta Tune?



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

What is GM thoughts on the Trifecta Tune for the Cruze? Do they discourage this upgrade? Does it jeopardize the GM warranty all?

Just wondering what is GM's official stand on this, if they have one at all?


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

Officially (read "on paper") they dont like it from a warranty point of view, and will blame any sort of powertrain failure on it. HOWEVER, many have reported being in good graces with their techs and have had no issues warranty-wise. Consider it like car insurance... you are allowed to drive to work 6 days a month as a "pleasure only vehicle" but... in reality you drive it every day. Nothing happens and nobody cares but the day you get into an accident... they start asking questions.


----------



## DonYukon (Jun 7, 2013)

Was wondering the same thing . How easily can it be reversed? to "lie" about the upgrade


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

DonYukon said:


> Was wondering the same thing . How easily can it be reversed? to "lie" about the upgrade


The beauty of Trifecta is it's transparent. They can plug their computers in at the dealer and not know any different compared to a stock one. But they do start suspecting when things go wrong, even though proving it is where they draw the line usually.


----------



## DonYukon (Jun 7, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> The beauty of Trifecta is it's transparent. They can plug their computers in at the dealer and not know any different compared to a stock one. But they do start suspecting when things go wrong, even though proving it is where they draw the line usually.


So if the software is "invisible" How could they prove it? Im sure they would dig deeper no?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

*TONGUE-IN-CHEEK* comment: _*Everything* is *legal*...until you get *caught*!_


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

DonYukon said:


> So if the software is "invisible" How could they prove it? Im sure they would dig deeper no?


The way I understand it, based on a few techs who are members here and have investigated, the software devices that GM provides/requires their dealer network to use cannot go to the depths of finding traces of the tune. I believe if it comes down to it and you have some major engine damage where GM pulls the engine, disassembles it, and analyzes the ECM in a lab, they might find something.

That said, people here with tunes have had defective engines completely replaced by GM. You better believe they weren't happy about it.

While I do have the tune, I don't beat on the car. I got it for the trans changes and the ability to driver it more like a performance car if needed. I don't continuously run it hard. Just because the tune will allow it to build 24 PSI doesn't mean I want to take it to 24 PSI...


----------



## DonYukon (Jun 7, 2013)

Agreed , If that is the case I might get one , On my Yukon I have a Black Bear Tune and I must say I was highly impressed . But they show up at the dealership. with this new car I don't want to ruin the factory warranty but at the same time I would like to get a few more horses out of her .


----------



## scott allen (May 10, 2013)

cant you just buy a new computer and have it tuned? And if you have a problem just put the stock tune computer back in?


----------



## DonYukon (Jun 7, 2013)

scott allen said:


> cant you just buy a new computer and have it tuned? And if you have a problem just put the stock tune computer back in?


I would imagine that a new computer for a new car like this would be stupid expensive


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

It rewrites only certain files so it doesn't add a rewrite to the master log file. When the tech scans it with TechII, it doesn't show the ECM was flashed like 99% of tunes. This is the invisible mode... you can flash back and forth and they wouldn't know the better. Of course as stated, if GM suspects something is up, they *could* send the ECM to a lab somewhere and have an engineer dive into the programming and will eventually find it... but that hasn't happened yet and we don't suspect it will.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

The *way* GM detects the presence of non-OEM code is by simply doing a "check-sum" reading of the memory contents, a simple numerical summation of the digitial numbers representing the memory "1 & 0 codes" content. If the check-sum number returned doesn't match the check-sum for the OEM code, then GM "knows" someones been playing in 'their' sandbox...so to speak.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

As noted, the tune cannot be detected by the dealer. A GM engineer has to come out to analyze the car, and they might be able to detect the tune. 

An early batch production had defective pistons, and people with Trifecta tunes did not have any issues getting their engines replaced. A few had blown clutches due to a defect and shredded synchros, and those were also replaced without any questions asked. In all of these cases, a GM engineer came out to diagnose the situation. 

To date, I have not heard of a single report of a warranty claim being denied due to a Trifecta tune being installed on the car. This is one reason I recommend Trifecta. I have stated many times in the past that while the Trifecta tune may not be the best tune *_for performanc_e,* it is the best *_performance tune_.*


----------



## 20131pz69 (Oct 22, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> The way I understand it, based on a few techs who are members here and have investigated, the software devices that GM provides/requires their dealer network to use cannot go to the depths of finding traces of the tune. I believe if it comes down to it and you have some major engine damage where GM pulls the engine, disassembles it, and analyzes the ECM in a lab, they might find something.
> 
> That said, people here with tunes have had defective engines completely replaced by GM. You better believe they weren't happy about it.
> 
> While I do have the tune, I don't beat on the car. I got it for the trans changes and the ability to driver it more like a performance car if needed. I don't continuously run it hard. Just because the tune will allow it to build 24 PSI doesn't mean I want to take it to 24 PSI...


not so sure about this- it should be relatively easy to detect the tune. Even just a test drive will alert the tech to the fact the tune is not stock. A data log would confirm the tune. You can't become a tech of you are too dumb to do these :1poke:.

As far as proof for the tune- many have spoken on this. It would not be too difficult for GM/ dealer to do if they want to fight a warranty claim


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

Is the Trifecta Tune geared more towards the enthusiast driver, as opposed to the more conservative average commuter who wants to enjoy the Cruze for it smooth,
quiet ride and good economy?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

20131pz69 said:


> not so sure about this- it should be relatively easy to detect the tune. Even just a test drive will alert the tech to the fact the tune is not stock. A data log would confirm the tune. You can't become a tech of you are too dumb to do these :1poke:.
> 
> As far as proof for the tune- many have spoken on this. It would not be too difficult for GM/ dealer to do if they want to fight a warranty claim


Many people have select-a-tune, so unless the tech accidentally hit the Cruise Control button or slid the automatic lever over (depending on year), they wouldn't experience any increase in power or additional boost beyond the stock psi


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

On the manuals the cruise switch is the only way to turn the tune off. I've had mine in for the cut heat shield making noise, they drove the car 12 miles and when I got back in it, they had turned the cruise switch off. So I know the tech had a good time with it. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

nodule said:


> Is the Trifecta Tune geared more towards the enthusiast driver, as opposed to the more conservative average commuter who wants to enjoy the Cruze for it smooth,
> quiet ride and good economy?


Yes and No...
The tune does increase power significantly, it also (for automatics) helps smooth out the gear shifts and gear 'hunting'. It also increases MPG slightly, it overall makes the car so much better


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I ususally reset the milage on my Eco milage game o.n the dic for the 25 miles

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

If GM denies my warranty because I added a perfectly safe ECU tune onto their car, they can be assured that I will never buy another GM vehicle again. That is more important to them at this point in the game than denying someone a $1000-$2000 warranty repair. The car market is the fiercest it's ever been.


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

I wasn't aware of exactly how difficult it would be to detect but I DO believe they have a log as to how many flashes are done to the computer (your car may be flashed for minor things pretty well every time you go in) but Trifecta doesn't come up as a "system changing" flash so it is grouped in with these "minor" things. In this way transparent or not its not necessarily hard to find, but it's a surprisingly safe tune and it delivers a little for everyone. Power when you want it, and increased gear confidence (auto) fuel eco and overall smoothness for the every day. Personally the added power was more of a bonus to me.


----------

